# [SOLVED] Difficult and dropped internet connections



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi:

I have a new Windstream Sagemcom [email protected] 1704 N combination modem/router receiving a DSL cable. It is a replacement for a previous single function modem which was fried during an electrical storm. The combination device is now wired to the previously used Linksys Cisco 610N router which is wired to 3 remote WAPs.

All worked well before the electrical storm but network connections work only chaotically or intermittently since with the new setup. All too frequently the connection is difficult or impossible to make or is dropped while on the Internet. This is true also when using a new SSID WIN_610, which came with the new combination Sagemcom modem router. 

Can I just plug the WAPs into the Sagemcom modem/router combo device or should I use a new (One is available) or the old router. 

Is there any programming required to connect the wired WAPs to the router? 

I’ll greatly appreciate advice.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

If you are having wifi issues with the Sagemcom this would indicate this router is defective when you combine it with the APs also having the same problem.

but to make sure this isn't a ip addressing issue, connect to a AP and do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.


----------



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Thank you.

Do you mean wire the computer to a remote access point and in the cmd32.exe applet
enter tracert yahoo.com?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

By wire or as I would expect, wirelessly then yes you could bring up a command prompt and type tracert yahoo.com.
Then you would right mouse click on the window title bar and select Edit and Select all. You would then do another right mouse click on the window title bar, select Edit and then Copy to then paste into a post here.


----------



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Thany you.
C:\Windows\system32>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms DD-WRT [192.168.1.1]
2 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms MyRouter.Home [192.168.254.254]
3 10 ms 9 ms 8 ms h5.8.213.151.static.ip.windstream.net [151.213.8
.5]
4 9 ms 9 ms 8 ms h109.28.189.173.static.ip.windstream.net [173.18
9.28.109]
5 12 ms 19 ms 16 ms h134.28.189.173.static.ip.windstream.net [173.18
9.28.134]
6 12 ms 12 ms 11 ms h14.207.190.173.static.ip.windstream.net [173.19
0.207.14]
7 13 ms 14 ms 11 ms h201.34.130.40.static.ip.windstream.net [40.130.
34.201]
8 21 ms 32 ms 51 ms h102.10.128.40.static.ip.windstream.net [40.128.
10.102]
9 21 ms 20 ms 21 ms g2-12-bas2.dce.yahoo.com [206.126.236.2]
10 318 ms 41 ms 319 ms ae-4.pat2.che.yahoo.com [216.115.101.145]
11 534 ms 302 ms 95 ms ae-6.pat1.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.96.207]
12 222 ms 572 ms 651 ms ae-6.pat2.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.96.62]
13 568 ms 133 ms 374 ms ae-1.msr1.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.5]
14 275 ms 202 ms 202 ms xe-10-0-1.clr1-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [98.137.31.13
7]
15 218 ms 100 ms 509 ms et-18-1.fab1-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.89]
16 100 ms 331 ms 202 ms po-9.bas1-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.13]
17 360 ms 202 ms 202 ms ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Looks good.

I take it you changed the Sagemcom router from its default ip of 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.254.254?

What exactly goes wrong when you try to connect to SSID WIN_610?
is its wifi config set to do a, b, g and n?


----------



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

The problem is intermittent dropping of the connection and difficulty re-starting as well as starting it from no activity. Nothing is consistent, that it is all erratic. This occurs on both the primary SSID's “WW” and “WIN_610”. There are 8 other SSIds which I can list. These were created over several years when things didn't work right. They usually do not show. I only found them in a Windows 8 list.

I think it happens more in the afternoon and at nighttime and rarely 1st thing in the morning. I am presuming that the WIN_610 is broadcast by the Sagemcom combination device and the WW is broadcast by the Linksys/Cisco router. Is the 610 designations a coincidence or do I misunderstand which is broadcasting what?

I'm sorry I don't know what the letters you asked about mean. I believe I hit every option in the 254 router (that's what it is, but I don't remember changing it). I did not see any letters..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Four Wireless Signal Types | eHow

Explains the letters.

download and install xirrus wifi inspector and post a screen shot of what it sees. We may have some channel contention going on which is fixable.

Though what you describe sounds more like a issue with the ISP and not the wireless.


----------



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

It is n.

I uploaded the PNG's, but I'm not sure where they went. I did send them again. Let me know.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Good wifi signal and not channel contention. Not seeing your other wifi band.

Next time the wifi goes out see if you can connect via wire. We need to know if its only wifi or its the router/isp


----------



## gwatts (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Thank you will do.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Difficult and dropped internet connections*

Glad to help. Best of luck.


----------

